

ASK PG/HN: Questions before interview for S11 batch: Part 2 - throaway_s11

How do you decide how much equity you would expect for YC's investment? I was on wompt and conovore the other day when all of this was going down and people were sharing their startups and many seemed very far along.<p>They way I see it YC adds the following value:<p>1. Operational Help (incorporation, UX, UI etc)<p>2. Strategic Advise (PG/JL/HT and others)<p>3. Cohort Batch<p>4. Alumni Network<p>5. Demo Day and Access to Investors<p>Anything I am missing? Thanks.
======
pg
There's a bit more to it. We do a lot of talking to investors about the
startups. We offer some amount of protection against being maltreated. We have
a lawyer in house who does the startups' basic legal work for free, and now a
designer too. We mediate founder conflicts. There are many companies that give
the startups free services and/or access to otherwise unavailable APIs. We do
a lot of press intros. We help the startups recruit people. And probably a few
things I'm forgetting; I just got home after traveling all day.

